# Anyone feel like making me a screensaver or two...or three?



## Diedra (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi all!  I am a new Kindle owner and love it.  I also love reading on this board...almost as much!    I just got around to deleting all the dead authors from my Kindle2...yipee!  I was so glad the instructions were so easy.

Anyway, I would love to have any of the following screensavers:

Yorkie
1973 VW Thing
Anything nurse-ish, but nothing with a sexy nurse   

Thank you in advance!

Diedra


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)




----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## Diedra (Feb 1, 2010)

I will mosey on over to the introduction section a little later.    As far as "dead authors"; I meant the screensavers that came with the Kindle.  I was so glad to get rid of them...

Thanks for the great screensavers guys!  You rock and you made my day!!!

Diedra


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

You guys are amazing and so helpful. I really enjoy seeing the screen savers you create. I have to admit one thing though.  I sort of like the "dead authors."  I am used to them now (even though Emily Dickinson is scary,) and it is fun for me to see which of them is going to pop up.


----------



## blazfglori (Feb 18, 2010)

How does one go about deleting screen savers and adding new ones?
...inquiring minds.


----------

